# 18" OZ Pegasus Build



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*

*DISCLAIMER*
This is my first set of 3 piece wheels so please bare with me :beer:

First off, I want to show a bit of my wheel history for my mkv.

First wheels I picked up were a set of sawblades (yes I know, played as f***) from a local dubber.
Specs were 17x8.5/9.5 et56 (et36 after 20mm adapterss all around). 










After I realized that the sawblades weren't getting me many scene points I switched to a set of Avant Garde M220s 18x9 et38 (et20 with 18mm spacers in the rear) and spun the coils down some more. 


















































It was really hard to get rid of the M220s but I finally sold them to a local mk6.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*

Soon after, I bagged the MKV and bought the set of OZ Pegasus just in time for Christmas.

Specs:
18x8 et35 (1.25" lip)
18x9 et35 (1.75" lip)






































So far I have ordered the Snap On 8 and 10mm 10 point sockets to disassemble them. I also ordered gold bolts and nuts from SRR Hardware and later this week I should be ordering some 4.25" Radinox lips from Felgenfuchs to replace the 1.25" lips on the 8s and those will go in the rear with the 9s in front.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Yoo Brandon waddup :wave:

In opcorn:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Been seeing pictures on instagram, glad you made a build thread :wave:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread. *


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

MK3 LUV said:


> Yoo Brandon waddup :wave:
> 
> In opcorn:


Hey hey hey! :wave:



03_uni-B said:


> Been seeing pictures on instagram, glad you made a build thread :wave:


I've been putting it off for too long. :facepalm:



DUTCHswift said:


> :thumbup: Added to *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread. *


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Got the 8mm 10pt socket that I was missing from the Snap On truck. Should start disassembling tonight.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok so I have a few updates.

1. I disassembled one of the wheels during my break at work and it wasn't nearly as hard as I thought it was gonna be. Took me 15 minutes tops.










2. Got my hardware in from SRR and everything looks spot on. Threads are good. Finish is good too.










3. Just ordered my 2 lips from Felgenfuchs. They're 4.25" and I got Radinox because might as well spend the money for better quality the first time around. ($500 shipped for 2 if anyone was wondering)

4. The rest of the wheels should be disassembled tonight. All depends on how lazy I am.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

have you decided on valve stems yet?


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

4.25" lips, what?!?! Im interested to see how this sits. 

:thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

On my ronals I did all the dis-assembly/assembly by hand. Man was that a pain. I got one of the hammer drills and had the lm's apart in 20 minutes. Was pretty great. Good to see quality parts going on here :beer:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

MK3 LUV said:


> have you decided on valve stems yet?


I haven't even thought about them to be honest. Any suggestions? 



BT12 said:


> 4.25" lips, what?!?! Im interested to see how this sits.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks man! I'm really anxious to see the finish product. I hope it looks as good as I see it in my head. :laugh:



03_uni-B said:


> On my ronals I did all the dis-assembly/assembly by hand. Man was that a pain. I got one of the hammer drills and had the lm's apart in 20 minutes. Was pretty great. Good to see quality parts going on here :beer:


Damn that's too much work! I just used a ratchet to hold the bolts and an electric impact to get the nuts off. It was a lot easier leaving the nuts to soak in PB blaster. I've been down the cheap parts road and you end up having to buy more than once so I've learned my lesson.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Starting cleaning up the wheels with a blue 3M cookie on a die grinder. Quick and easy. Gets all the silicone I couldn't get off with with a blade. 

Before



















After


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Sent the faces off to be powder coated. Can't wait for the result!


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Just saw your instagram pic and god damn i need to see these in person asap


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*

Got the faces back from powdercoating and the color looks amazing. The color is pure white pearlescent with a 75/25% mix of clear coat and metallic flake.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

MK3 LUV said:


> Just saw your instagram pic and god damn i need to see these in person asap


Thanks man! :beer: Are you in DFW?


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

brandonioyo said:


> Thanks man! :beer: Are you in DFW?


Yeah, I was one of the guys messaging you about that sub a while ago 








Hey, i'm Jordan
:wave:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

MK3 LUV said:


> Yeah, I was one of the guys messaging you about that sub a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gotcha! Über cool that you found this thread!


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Also got a chance to polish up one of the front lips and I'm almost satisfied with it. Just need to wet sand a couple problem spots and re polish. Oh and I achieved this with a buffing wheel on a grinder and mothers mag & aluminum.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Its so shiny


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Subscribed. Always loved wheel threads.:thumbup:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

BT12 said:


> Its so shiny


That's what I like to hear! :beer:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

racerpoet said:


> Subscribed. Always loved wheel threads.:thumbup:


️️️️️


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*

I ordered the 4.25" lips for the rear on Jan 29th and they're still not here. Granted they were shipped from Germany but I'm starting to get impatient.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't be upset over 3 weeks shipping from overseas, it takes that long to ship stuff from the states to Canada sometimes


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*



MechEngg said:


> Don't be upset over 3 weeks shipping from overseas, it takes that long to ship stuff from the states to Canada sometimes


How long should I be expecting it to take?


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Assembled one of the front wheels. Just hand tightened the bolts/nuts. Gonna torque them (22 ft-lbs) and seal them on Monday. Starting to get really excited.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Looking good, cant wait to see the 4.25". How wide is the rear going to be?


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

BT12 said:


> Looking good, cant wait to see the 4.25". How wide is the rear going to be?


Hopefully the 4.25" lips come in sometime this week. Rears are going to be 18x11.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Ordered a pair of tires for the fronts (9"). Achilles ATR Sports. 215/35/18. Not the best tires but they're decent and cheap. $160 shipped for the pair from tires-easy.com.


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

*18&quot; OZ Pegasus Build*

ASSEMBLY
----------------------------------------------
I decided to sandwich mount these wheels because 1: That's how they come from the factory. 2: I like the look better.
Ok so first I wiped down all the mounting surfaces with isopropyl.
Line up the face bolt holes with the barrel bolt holes and "snap" the face in place.
Then line up the lip bolt holes with the face bolt holes and "snap" the lip in place. This step was difficult for me because it was a TIGHT fit but there's nothing a rubber mallet and persistence can't do.
Next, put all the bolts in the holes and hand thread the nuts on them.
MAKE SURE TO TORQUE THE NUT SIDE NOT THE BOLT SIDE 22 FT-LBS or 264 IN-LBS FOR NEW HARDWARE.
Before I torqued the nuts I numbered them in the sequence that I was going to torque them (star pattern) to make it easier on me.










I convinced the girlfriend to hold the wheel as I torqued the nuts in sequence going around 3 times because I was just that paranoid.










__________________________________________


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

The lips are here!!! Pics when I get home from work. Shipping only took 42 days


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

4.25" stainless steel lips!


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Now those are some lips:thumbup:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

Got one of the rears assembled. Looking good!


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I wish i could rock 4.25" lips. Baller:thumbup:


----------



## brandonioyo (Jul 5, 2013)

BT12 said:


> I wish i could rock 4.25" lips. Baller:thumbup:


Thanks bro!  If I can make it happen, you can make it happen! ️


----------

